# nessus all-2.0.sig is not the valid signature for all-2.0.ta

## tuner23

Hy gentoo-community,

i'm trying to setup nessus, got already valid key and try to update my plugins right now.

When i check registration everything seems ok:

```

# nessus-fetch --check

nessus-fetch is properly configured to receive a plugin feed

```

Registration key is 6 days old right now..

Nessus-daemon is up and running:

```
# /etc/init.d/nessusd start

 * Starting nessusd ...                                                           [ ok ]

# ps ax | grep nessus

13337 ?        Ss     0:00 nessusd: waiting for incoming connections

```

But when i want to update the nessus-plugins there's coming up the following issue:

```
# nessus-update-plugins -vvv

+ for i in '$opts'

+ case $i in

+ '[' -z y ']'

+ set -x

+ for i in '$opts'

+ case $i in

+ '[' -z y ']'

+ tar=-xvf

+ '[' '!' -d /usr/lib64/nessus/plugins ']'

++ pwd

+ cwd=/home/tuner

+ tmpdir=

+ test -z ''

+ tmpdir=

+ test -z ''

+ tmpdir=/tmp

+ mkdir -m 0700 /tmp/nessus-update-plugins-13146

+ cd /tmp/nessus-update-plugins-13146

+ /usr/bin/nessus-fetch --plugins-md5

+ test -s /usr/lib64/nessus/plugins/MD5

+ /usr/bin/nessus-fetch --plugins

+ test -x /usr/sbin/nessus-check-signature

+ /usr/sbin/nessus-check-signature all-2.0.tar.gz all-2.0.sig

all-2.0.sig is not the valid signature for all-2.0.tar.gz

+ echo Aborting

Aborting

+ exit 1

```

Can someone tell me, what's the problem here?

Thanks in advance,

Antonios.

----------

## syn0ptik

here, its looks like wrong crc for that file.

```
all-2.0.sig is not the valid signature for all-2.0.tar.gz 
```

do you know that nasl's file or not?

May be you or some one else know url for that file download?

:edit

 no, that looks liek okay, I take this...

/tmp/nessus-update-plugins-4131/

signature is fail, but I can envelope it.

----------

